# Masterbuilt Electric from FleetFarm???



## snowsmoker (Apr 1, 2012)

The Mills Fleet Farm by my house has a Msterbuilt smoker on sale for $150. Here is a link.http://www.fleetfarm.com/catalog/pr...king/masterbuilt-electric-smokehouse-20070910

I want to know if this is a good smoker, if anyone has one. Is there mods that should be done? I have never used an electric smoker. I just use my SFB.


----------



## tdwester (Apr 1, 2012)

I have that one and it's a real nice smoker. Easy to setup, I used mine all winter here in Idaho so it holds temps like a champ.


----------



## snowsmoker (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool, thank you for the reply!!


----------

